# Peninsula Ride to the Coast and Back, Saturday Sept 4



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

I need to log some mileage and climbing in preparation for the Levi Gran Fondo next month. Roll from Page Mill park n ride parking lot at 8:30.

Route is up and over OLH to Hwy 84. Left on Pescadero and continue west. North on Stage until it spits you out on Hwy 1. Continue north a short ways and then head inland using Tunitas. Cross Skyline Blvd and descend Kings Mountain Road. Roll back to starting point on Portola Valley Road. Or you can take Whiskey Hill to Sand Hill Road for an easy way back to the starting point.

Post up if you are interested in joining me.

Derek


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

You can join me (I am still on the fence re my wife's OK) and drive to Bishop and do Whitney Portal (11.3mi/4,580ft) and Onion Valley (12.5mi/5,169ft) should be around 60mi/10,000'. Good workout for Fondo.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

check my post labeled 9/04 and 9/05 I dont mind starting later and heck we can throw in a lobitas creek too if you want.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

heythorp said:


> check my post labeled 9/04 and 9/05 I dont mind starting later and heck we can throw in a lobitas creek too if you want.


I should have read your post before replying. Ignore my response below.
Unfortunately, a later start won't work out since a couple other riders are involved.

Strongly considering including Lobitas Creek loop if legs are feeling good and I don't have to keep up a race pace before getting to Tunitas.

Meet us at the Page Mill park n ride, 8:30am if you don't mind starting your ride farther south. Or you can re-adjust your route a little and do your original plan in reverse.

I'll be wearing a RBR kit Saturday morning.

Derek


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

maybe we will run into each other. will be on OLH around 8 to 8:30 would be nice to have some peeps taking some pulls on pescadero and stage for once.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

heythorp said:


> maybe we will run into each other. will be on OLH around 8 to 8:30 would be nice to have some peeps taking some pulls on pescadero and stage for once.


That is a possibility. I'll watch for you somewhere along the route. Call out if we pass you.

Derek


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

didn't see you guys as the only people who passed me was a group of 3 going up OLH after I past them on portolo. 

Wow what a crazy day. Cold and cloudy, get to the top of OLH and sunny and warm all the way to the top of the climb on pescadero, then the clouds and mist came in. 

I threw in a tunitas creek today. actually ended up being a very enjoyable ride. Not much wind down Pescadero or stage. Stage can be a killer when you are on your own.

Oh I would have not taken this route had I known about the gravel halfway between pescadero and woodside. Made climbing the second part and descending a bore. 

Also man the road was really wet right at the stop sign on lobitas creak where you make the first sharp left. that was a bit sketchy.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

You were probably a half hour ahead of us. Bill and I didn't reach the base of OLH until 9am.

The weather was on the chilly side at the coast, but everywhere else was perfect riding weather. Fortunately, I wore enough layers and was comfortable all day long.

I also hated the 2nd half of Stage Road with all the loose gravel. Descending was a little sketchy and had to be ultra-alert all the way to Hwy 84. But Tunitas, Lobitos and Kings Mountain descent more than made up for the crappy road conditions on Stage.

See ya next week for the RBR Sierra-Caleveras ride.


----------

